# Please help with frame and suggestion



## keith6945 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello,
I purchased the following frame used for around $38 USD, I would like to know what I need to do to make it look good again? the paint on it feels very soft n rubber like, no clear coat to speak of...
What frame is this btw? I try to find out but couldn't find any information, seems like 2004 OCR3, but then the fork is different than the picture on the website...
Thank you very much for all of your help and suggestions.
Keith


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

It looks like the clear coat needs to be re-done? hard to tell from the photo.
If that's the case, you can lightly sand it and spray 2 coats of new clear coat finish (from auto repair store). Dry sand with super fine paper (2000 or finer). I have refinished my fork that way. Wet sand between coats. (Better to spray several very light coats)


----------

